# Royal Genetics types Rec, Co-Dom, Dom?



## Freehoustie (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok Iv had an idea. There are alot of people including myself that dont know the type of morphs genetics some royal pythons have.
Personaly im looking for Morphs (designer morphs) that are a mix of Dominant and Co-Dominant like the bumblebee and spinner.
Here is what iv put together. The ones i know.

Bumblebee - Dominant x Co-Dominant 
Blue Eyed Leucistic - Co-Dominant x Co-Dominant
Black Eyed Leucistic - Co-Dominant x Co-Dominant
Butters - Co-Dominant
Caramel Albino - Recessive
Cinnamons - Co-Dominant
Clowns - Recessive
Enchis - ??????? 
Fire - Co-Dominant
Genetic Stripe - Recessive
Lemon Bumblebee - Dominant x Co-Dom
Lesser Platty - Co-Dominant
Mojave - Co-Dominant
Pastel – Co-Dominant
Pewter - Co-Dominant
Pied - Recessive
Pinstripe - Dominant
Orange Ghost - Recessive
Spider - Dominant
Spinner (Spider x Pinstripe) - Dominant x Dominant
Super Pastel - Co-Dominant x Co-Dominant
TSK Axanthic - Recessive
VPI Axanthic - Recessive
Womas - Co-Dominant
Yellow Bellied - Co-Dominant

please add to the list and every couple of days ill update the list so that it look sneat and itll help with looking through the thread.

John


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Enchi is co-dom


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

One thing to note is that although Woma is co-dominant, it is "Homozygous lethal" - a homozygous Woma (AKA "pearl") doesn't live very long.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a suggestion. It might be easier to list the mutant genes singly first, then list combinations of two independent mutant genes, then combinations of three mutant genes, etc.

For example, I see entries for pastel and super pastel. They should be combined in one entry. Pastel is a codominant mutant gene. The pastel appearance results when a pastel mutant gene is paired with a normal gene. The super pastel appearance results when there are two pastel mutant genes in the gene pair.

Good luck.


----------



## Freehoustie (Oct 22, 2008)

Good idea. When a few more ppl post the genetics of others ill sort them all out.


keep them coming


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Albino = recessive


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Albino - Recessive
Caramel Albino - Recessive
Lavender Albino - Recessive
VPI Axanthic - Recessive
SK Axanthic - Recessive
Clown - Recessive
Genetic Stripe - Recessive
Orange Hypo (AKA "Orange Ghost") / Butterscotch / Yellow / Green - Recessive, may be allelic or selectively bred variations, although some lines of ghost are not compatible.
Piebald / Pied - Recessive

Spider - Suspected dominant (no proven homozygous yet)
Pinstripe - Suspected dominant (no proven homozygous yet)

The following are suspected to be allelic (flavours of the same gene pair):
Lesser - codominant
Phantom - codominant
Mojave - codominant
Russo "lemon line" Het Leucistic - codominant
Butter - codominant
Hidden/Mystery Dilute/Special - recessive or modifier gene that only displays when the other half of the pair is one of the above traits, to produce "Platinum", "Butter Daddy", "Crystal Ball"...


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

this should be a good thread!..


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> One thing to note is that although Woma is co-dominant, it is "Homozygous lethal" - a homozygous Woma (AKA "pearl") doesn't live very long.


could you elaborate on this a bit more thanks hugh


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

An animal that is homozygous for the Woma gene, aside from being light/white in colour with midnight-blue eyes, has muscular coordination/weakness issues, and to my knowledge there hasn't been a single animal that's survived to adult size.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Observation

Spider and Pinstripe can't be simple dominant, if they were, then ALL babies would be spider/pinstripe, there would be no normals in there. So, they must be Co-Dominant, we just haven't discovered the Super form (or maybe the Super looks the same as a heterozygous animal)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ladybird said:


> Observation
> 
> Spider and Pinstripe can't be simple dominant, if they were, then ALL babies would be spider/pinstripe, there would be no normals in there. So, they must be Co-Dominant, we just haven't discovered the Super form (or maybe the Super looks the same as a heterozygous animal)


That's not true, Ladybird.

The only time you get "no normals" is if an animal is HOMOZYGOUS for a dominant or codominant trait - it's not that you don't get any normals if it's dominant. The two words are not synonyms!

The definition of "dominant" just means that a homozygous animal (who WILL always have babies of that dominant morph) looks exactly like a heterozygous animal (who has a 50% chance of passing on the dominant morph gene and a 50% chance of passing on a normal-not-morph gene).

Therefore Spider and Pinstripe absolutely DO act like dominant genes - because there has not yet been a visually distinctive homozygous form, which means either hundreds of breedings have missed the 25% chance odds (unlikely) or the traits are dominant and a homozygous animal looks exactly like a heterozygous animal (much more likely).


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea if someone could make a sticky or something listing all royal morphs with genetics like co doms etc


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

it may also bee good to have the combinations required to produce each morph, aswell as the status of the genetics.

ie, Bumblebee - Dominant x Co-Dominant (spider x pastel)

good thread by the way. should be interesting to compile a list of all the current morphs and what it takes to make them. be great to have it all on one page so people can see everything they need to know.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually, what would be useful is a description of the genotype - for example:

Bumblebee (Pastel X Spider *P/Pa S/**)
Super Mojave (homozygous Mojave *Wm/Wm*)
Mojave Lesser (Mojave X Lesser *Wl/Wm*)


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Great thread, we've got a 'starter for ten' on our website (SImple Genetics page) with afew of the morphs identified under each trait.

We'd be happy to create another page to take things a stage further and include information that Ssthisto is suggesting together with morph combinations??


----------



## LiamG (Jan 17, 2009)

just a few mixed morphs i can think of:

Butter Bee.(dom' spider x dom' butter)
Caramel glow.(recessive caramel x recessive ghost)
Pewter Pastel.(co-dom cinnamon x co-dom pastel)
Silver Bullet.(dom' super pastel x dom' super cinnamon)
Pastel Clown.(co-dom pastel x recessive clown)
Pastel Pied.(co-dom pastel x recessive pied)
Spinner.(dom' spider x dom' pinstripe)
Spinner Blast.(dom' spider x dom' pinstripe x co-dom pastel)
Snow.(recessive albino x recessive axanthic)
Spider albino.(dom' spider x recessive albino)
Honey Bee.(dom' spider x recessive ghost)
Lesser Bee.(dom' spider x co-dom Lesser platinum)
Pie-Axanthic.(recessive pied x recessive axanthic)

Hope it helps in some way.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*the big list*

if this list was going to be created perhaps you could add when and who they were proven by and maybe a price guide i would find that very helpful also known problems with the particular morph for example the spiders wobble effect thanks hugh


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

LiamG said:


> just a few mixed morphs i can think of:
> 
> Butter Bee.(dom' spider x dom' butter)
> Caramel glow.(recessive caramel x recessive ghost)
> ...


We stand to be corrected but we believe the Silver Bullet is produced from a Pewter (pastel x cinnamon or black pastel) x either a Cinnamon ( Silver Bullet) or to a Black Pastel to produce the Black Silver Bullet.

Silver Streaks = Black Pastel Pewter x Pastel or Super Pastel x Black Pastel

The following must be credited to John Berry as I've taken them from his book!! The list is of the ingredients not necessarily from breeding one to the other!! In the case of recessives only hets (or double hets as the case may be) are produced in the first generation.

Albino Clown = albino x clown (double recessive)
Albino Spider = albino x spider (dom x rec)
Albino Pastel = albino x pastel (rec x co-dom)
Axanthic Pastel = axanthic x pastel (rec x co-dom)
Banana Clown = Banana x Clown (double rec)
Banana pastel = banana x pastel (rec x co-dom)
Blue Eyed Leucistic = russo het Lucy x russo het lucy
mojave x mojave
mojave x russo het lucy
lesser x lesser 
lesser x platinum
lesser x phantom
lesser x mojave (all co-dom x co-dom)
Bumble Bee = Spider x Pastel (dom x co-dom)
Butter Bee = spider x butter (dom x co-dom)
Caramel Glow = caramel albino x hypo (dbl rec)
Chocolate Pinstripe = Chocolate x pinstripe (dom x co-dom)
CinnaBee = Spider x Cinnamon (dom x co-dom)
Coral Bee = coral x pastel x spider (dbl co-dom x dom)
Coral Pastel = see Banana Pastel
Crystal Ball = Mojave x aberrant (co-dom x ?)
Granite Mojave = mojave x granite (co-dom x assumed co-dom)
Hony Bee = spider x hypo (dom x rec)
Hypo Mojave = mojave x hypo (co-dom x rec)
hypo super mojave = mojave x mojave x hypo (cd x cd x rec)
hypo pastel = pastel x hypo (co-dom x rec)
hypo pinstripe = pinstripe x hypo (dom x rec)
Hypo super vanilla = vanilla x vanilla x hypo (cdxcdxrec)
Kingpin = Lesser x Pinstripe (co-dom x dom)
Killer Bee = pastel x pastel x spider (dbl co-dom x dom)
Albino pied = albino x pied (dbl recessive)
Lesser Bee = lesser x spider (co-dom x rec)
Lesser Woma = woma x lesser (dbl co-dom)
Mojave yelloe belly = Mojave x yellow belly (dbl co-dom)
Pastel Butter = pastel x butter (dbl co-dom)
Pastel caramel albino = pastel x caramel albino (co-dom x rec)
Pastel clown = Pastel x clown (co-dom x rec)
Pastel het red axanthic = Pastel x het red axanthic (dbl co-dom)
Pastel Lesser = pastel x lesser (dbl co-dom)
Pastave = mojave x pastel (dbl co-dom)
Pastel phantom = pastel x phantom (dbl co-dom)
Pastel pied = pastel x pied (co-dom x rec)
Pastel Pinstripe = Pastel x pinstripe (co-dom a dom)
Pastel Woma = pastel x woma (dbl co-dom)
Pewter pastel= pastel x cinnamon or black pastel (dbl co-dom)
Phantom goblin = phantom x yellow belly (dbl co-dom)
Queen Bee = pastel x lesser x spider (dbl co-dom x dom)
Snowball = Axanthic x Albino (dbl rec)
Spider fire = Spider x fire (dom x co-dom)
Spinner = pinstripe x spider (dbl dom)
Spinner Blast = pinstripe x spider x pastel (dble dom x co-dom)
Sterling Pastel = pastel x pastel x cinnamon (triple co-dom)
Stinger Bee = Enchi pastel x spider (co-dom x dom)
Striped Albino = albino x genetic stripe (dbl rec)
Super pastel hypo = pastel x pastel x hypo (dble co-dom x rec)
Wanna Bee = woma x pastel x spider (dble co-dom x dom)
Woma Spider = Spider x woma (dom x co-dom)
Yellow Belly Pastel = Yellow belly x pastel (dbl co-dom)
Yellow Belly Spider = spider x yellow belly (dom x co-dom)
Yellow Belly Super stripe = yb x unkinown!!! (co-dom x ??)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

LiamG said:


> just a few mixed morphs i can think of:
> 
> Butter Bee.(dom' spider x dom' butter)


Butter is codominant, not dominant (a homozygous butter is blue-eyed leucistic)



> Silver Bullet.(dom' super pastel x dom' super cinnamon)


Super pastel is homozygous codominant, super cinnamon is homozygous codominant.

Dominant and homozygous are not synonyms nor are they interchangeable.


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

k least getting somewhere maybe someone should post a punnet square somehow and how to use it for people who need help and wana learn them selves?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That's not true, Ladybird.
> 
> The only time you get "no normals" is if an animal is HOMOZYGOUS for a dominant or codominant trait - it's not that you don't get any normals if it's dominant. The two words are not synonyms!
> 
> ...


In laymans terms then (correct me if I'm wrong) there is a super spider, and super pin as such, they are the results of breeding spider to spider, and pin to pin, they just look EXACTLY the same as a "normal" spider or pin, and make the gene pass on to 100% of its offspring same as any other homozygous form would.

One thing which someone might know. I believe nerd made a lesser pearl not too long ago. i'm assuming from a lesser woma x woma (but dont know for sure). Does anyone know if it survived due to the addition of the lesser gene, or did it still die as is typical for pearls?


----------

